# LG 65UF7690 65" FP



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

My wife decided for our anniversary that she would buy a new tv for our Family Room, and I was to pick a few, and she would make the end decision (since it is her room). I picked out a 65" Samsung, 65" LG, and a 75" Samsung at Costco. She picked the LG 65".

The picture out of the box looks great, but I am sure I can make it look better after I run my Bluray Calibration disc. 

Positives:
1: The picture is very bright.
2: The colors are very vibrant.
3: The picture is very sharp (I am assuming this is from the 4K upscaling).

Negatives:
1: The remote is horrible Has a built in air mouse which is very spotty on actually working when you click it.
2: The overall navigation of the menu setup is bad. I am still trying to figure out how to switch from apps to my PC.

Has anyone else had any experience with this TV?


tia,
ROn


----------

